# iceberg



## still breathing

Me gustaría me ayudaran con la traducción de esta palabra (si es que la hay) iceberg. Thanks for your help!
Digo, sé lo que es un iceberg pero quiero una traducción al español.


----------



## K-Milla

*Témpano de hielo*


Wikipedia:
Un iceberg o témpano de hielo es una isla de hielo procedente de la fragmentación de hielo polar, que siempre procede de los continentes y que es arrastrada hacia latitudes más bajas, a veces ayudadas por las corrientes marinas frías de origen ártico, como es el caso de la Corriente del Labrador o de Groenlandia. De un iceberg sobresale del agua sólo una octava parte su volumen total, por lo que estas masas gélidas constituyen un peligro para la navegación, ya que pueden alcanzar dimensiones enormes.


----------



## pejeman

*iceberg**.*
(Del ingl. _iceberg,_ y este del neerl. medio _ijsberg_).

*1. *m. Gran masa de hielo flotante, desgajada del polo, que sobresale en parte de la superficie del mar.


El iceberg ya se coló en sus 8/8 al DRAE.



Saludos.


----------



## 1JH

¿Pero cómo se pronuncia ICEBERG en español?


----------



## Andoush

¡Se pronuncia tal cual!


----------



## Dateunavueltaenelaire

"aisberg" (se pronuncia medio en spanglish)


----------



## 1JH

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Orejapico

> "aisberg" (se pronuncia medio en spanglish)



Aquí en España somos más brutos: es más común oír _iceberg_, según la pronunciación española, o sea, ee-ze-berg

Aunque no falta tampoco quién lo pronuncia a la inglesa.


----------



## borgonyon

Concuerdo con Orejapico, lo que he escuchado siempre a sido i-c-e-b-e-r-g, todo en español. No a la inglesa.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Para un hispanoparlante que no domina inglés se pronuncia *áisberg*.


----------



## 1JH

¡Gracias, caballero!


----------



## duvija

borgonyon said:


> Concuerdo con Orejapico, lo que he escuchado siempre a sido i-c-e-b-e-r-g, todo en español. No a la inglesa.


 

Doy fe. Al menos en Barcelona, una mesera trató de convencerme de pedir una insípida ensalada porque solamente usaban lechuga í-s-e-b-e-r.


----------



## tortuman

En España nadie pronunciaría "iceberg" a la inglesa, porque simplemente no se sabe inglés. Se pronuncia usando las reglas fonéticas españolas. Es decir como: "ee-thai-bairg".
La C se pronunciará como th o como s dependiendo de la zona dialectal de cada uno.
La g final algunos la pronunciarán como una "g" española en "gato", otros como la "j" española y aun habrá otros que no la pronuncien.
Pero vamos, me imagino que los únicos que pronuncien iceberg como en inglés serán en los países hispanohablantes cercanos a EE. UU. por influencia de estos.


----------



## Ushuaia

tortuman said:


> Pero vamos, me imagino que los únicos que pronuncien iceberg como en inglés serán en los países hispanohablantes cercanos a EEUU por influencia de estos.



No necesariamente. El Cono Sur está bastante lejos de los Estados Unidos, y por acá decimos "áisberg".


----------



## Andoush

¡Tal cual!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Andoush, me sorprendes. Siempre supe que la forma de distinguir a un chileno de un argentino era la forma de pronunciar el nombre de la gaseosa "Crush": C_rach_ a este lado y _cruch_ a ése...


----------



## Andoush

Ah, es un misterio, Oldy, pero tenés razón: A la bebida (que de hecho en su versión _light_ me encanta!) la llamo "Crush", es decir con "u" y "sh"  pero al _iceberg_ le decimos "áisberg". Vaya a saber por qué...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Talvez porque "*i*-ce-berg" suena más feo que "cr*u*sh/ch"? No se me ocurre otra explicación, aunque "crush/ch" me suena horrible...


----------



## Agró

Por mi barrio: [iθeˈβer].

De la -g final no hay ni rastro.

(Y algo sé de inglés, pese a estar en España).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

áis-ber.
Por acá.
¿Es grave?


----------



## duvija

[í θe βer] en Girona/Jirona. Acento en la í. Y me topé con muchas meseras/mozas(?) que nombraban esa lechuga blanca y sin vitaminas, con un cierto respeto como de reyes.
(Sigo poniendo el acento sobre la vocal que corresponde porque si no, se confunde con cosas en otros idiomas, como glottal stop y otras posibles).


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> [í θe βer] en Girona/Jirona. Acento en la í. Y me topé con muchas meseras/mozas(?) que nombraban esa lechuga blanca y sin vitaminas, con un cierto respeto como de reyes.
> (Sigo poniendo el acento sobre la vocal que corresponde porque si no, se confunde con cosas en otros idiomas, como glottal stop y otras posibles).


¿*J*irona?
Pues no hay razón para que la pronuncionasen esdrújula esas camareras, a no ser que no fuesen españolas (es muy raro, quiero decir; en catalán tampoco es esdrújula).


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> ¿*J*irona?
> Pues no hay razón para que la pronuncionasen esdrújula esas camareras, a no ser que no fuesen españolas (es muy raro, quiero decir; en catalán tampoco es esdrújula).



Me topé con cuatro que lo decían así. (Eran las mismas que no creían que una de las mujeres de mi grupo era vegetariana. Una le trajo sardinas, aclarando 'pero es muy poquito...'. Otra trajo unos canapés de anchoa, diciendo 'pero no, si esto viene en lata...).


----------



## Agró

Entonces debían de ser simplemente idiotas.
Aunque, en su defensa, se podría alegar que las anchoas no son carne.


----------



## Csalrais

Pues es la primera vez que oigo lo de iceberg como esdrújula. Me suena totalmente antinatural (puede que les dijesen que ese tipo de lechuga se pronuncia así por vaya uno a saber qué extraño motivo).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Simple curiosidad: ¿Dónde la acentúan los que dicen i-ce-berg?


----------



## duvija

Recién me doy cuenta que escuchar 'íseber' me resultaba de lo más natural. No me la puedo imaginar como aguda o grave.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Aguda siempre: Icebér.


----------



## duvija

¿El catalán tiene algo que ver para que sea esdrújula?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues no lo sé, según Agró parece que no. Puede ser que simplemente te encontrases con cuatro camareras medio raras. Yo te digo que no lo he escuchado nunca así.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pues no lo sé, según Agró parece que no. Puede ser que simplemente te encontrases con cuatro camareras medio raras. Yo te digo que no lo he escuchado nunca así.



Pues, si se está usando una palabra extranjera, a mí me suena natural que se acentúe como la original...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Solo si la pronuncias igual que la original, una vez que te pones a pronunciar a la española lo suyo es que sea aguda, dado que no lleva tilde ¿no?


----------



## duvija

No sé, a veces pronunciamos como nos imaginamos que suena el original, aunque en el mismísimo original no sea así.
Ejemplo: ¿Cómo pronuncian 'Plymouth'? ¿alguien se acuerda de los autos de esa marca?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Claro, hay palabras con las que te inventas una pronunciación basándote  en cómo crees que debería ser, como plímuz, aunque no estoy segura de  que haya existido esa marca por aquí. O, agárrate, "suni delait" (que  era como llamaban a esto por aquí en la publicidad), pero con otras te limitas a leer, que es lo que pasa en España con los icebérgs.


----------



## duvija

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Claro, hay palabras con las que te inventas una pronunciación basándote en cómo crees que debería ser, como plímuz, aunque no estoy segura de que haya existido esa marca por aquí. O, agárrate, "suni delait" (que era como llamaban a esto por aquí en la publicidad), pero con otras te limitas a leer, que es lo que pasa en España con los icebérgs.



Buenísimo el suni delait. 
Al menos en Uruguay, plymouth se pronunciaba 'plaimut', y no como en EEUU que es 'plimuz' (aunque la z final puede ser una [t], para los que no tenemos ese sonido).


----------

